# At what point in a bitches' season is she most fertile?



## smirnoff_ice (20 December 2007)

Am i right in thinking it's five days after she's stopped bleeding or have i just made that up??!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you!


----------



## k9h (21 December 2007)

Well you usually mate them from the 10th to 16th day after the 1st day of bleeding, depending on the individual if that is what you mean??


----------



## smirnoff_ice (21 December 2007)

Ohhhhh right, thank you!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Boyfs bitch has stopped bleeding, so they thought she was out of season &amp; safe, but i reckoned she was at it's peak!  Just needed to clarify.  Thank you!


----------



## k9h (21 December 2007)

To stay safe from the first day of bleeding keep her away from male dogs for around 25 days!!


----------



## severnmiles (21 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
To stay safe from the first day of bleeding keep her away from male dogs for around 25 days!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly, the 10-14 day thing is not gospel!  Some peak in their first week, others the 3rd week.


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 December 2007)

As others have said, you really need to keep an eye on her for up to 4 weeks.  One of my bitches mated at 23 days and conceived!


----------



## severnmiles (22 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
As others have said, you really need to keep an eye on her for up to 4 weeks.  One of my bitches mated at 23 days and conceived! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooops...hope that was planned


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 December 2007)

Nope not planned!  We had carefully chosen a dog, tried on 3 different occasions between 10 and 15 days, she wouldn't entertain him and he wasn't very interested so we  gave up. Then on 23 day, when our guard had slipped and she appeared to have totally gone off,  our stud dog got to her. Mated and tied within seconds.  Turned out to be a cracking litter and still have descendants today.


----------



## MadMacher (4 January 2008)

i always do the 12th and 14th


----------

